# any alps in December help needed



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

can any recommend any good sites for ski resorts please


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Look here http://www.motorhomeski.com/

Cheers Steve


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - the site just up the road from La Clusaz is good - bus stop right outside the site gate and you can ski back just about - with a bit of pushing though - They take camping cheques & i think the ACSI card
Lanchettes near Les Arcs is good - small family owned and friendly site - ski bus to and from slopes - but once you get use to times its no hasssle - also extensive cross country area right next to the site

Aires - Las Saises would take some beating around 7 euros a night - no hook up but there is a flot bleu

as said motorhomeski site has soom good info on there

Steve


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

trouble with December is snow conditions, it may be wise to choose a couple of locations & keep an eye on conditions at each one on the web and decide last minute.

thats the beauty of being mobile in the camper

even better have a couple of days at each location then move onto another


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

Went to La Rossier in Feb.

Free Aire with Font Blu services. Ski bus stops outside entrance.

With the wind, cloud down and at 2700m it got very cold at night, sometimes -20 so make sure you are well insulated. No leccy so a good genny is required.

Dick


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for all your input please keep it coming


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Stayed here on two occasions, 2004 & 2008...

http://www.campinglescale.com/accueil_e.html

Very well run site, in a beautiful village. It runs two seasons, one for the ski-ing and one for the summer.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saint Gervais Les Bain. Park in the ski lift car park, you can empty tanks, get water at the official air a couple of hundred mtrs away. No one seems to use the official aire and providing you park away in a corner lift company has never moved anyone out to my knowledge.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saint Gervais Les Bain. Park in the ski lift car park, you can empty tanks, get water at the official air a couple of hundred mtrs away. No one seems to use the official aire and providing you park away in a corner lift company has never moved anyone out to my knowledge.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

My MH friend at work takes his Hymer skiing at xmas (well to the area anyway ;-)

He has been to Bourg-St-Maurice quite a bit and now twice to Chatell.

Ben


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks any 1 got any more info at the show now thanks tank


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

We skied at Les Gets this January (2010) there is a fairly large aire at the bottom of the slope - and a lift, so ski-ski out, in the middle of town - does it get any better??


----------



## davejan (Jun 22, 2010)

Another one to consider: Camping Le Giffre at Samoens.

About 200 yards from lift into area shared with Flaine, Morrillon, Sixt etc.

Site has a heated ski/boot room, which is a bonus.

About 10mins walk into village , which is lovely.

We were there for New Year and had a great time.

The area was so attractive that we have just returned from a summer visit and have booked to return just after Christmas until 2nd Jan.

By the way, it is lovely in the summer!


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks any more out there need to do some planing soon


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: French alps in December*



ytank said:


> can any recommend any good sites for ski resorts please


still need more help on this matter swiss or some were abouts there will be good


----------

